# New Little Bubs



## PhilK (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey all. Got 6 little tarantula spiderlings in the mail today. They are gorgeous and quicker than greased lightning.

Had a bit of fun and stress taking out their packing etc, as I lost one who ran under my desk. Shifted my whole writing desk to get him back.. Named him Houdini :lol:

They all look very similair to eachother but I couldn't resist throwing in pics of them all.
Anyway they are really tiny and moving and this is a new camera so forgive me for the photos being crappy if they are.

_Selenotholus sp. "Gold" _(Got two of these)










_Phlogiellus sp. pq113_













_Phlogius sp. "Sarina" _(don't know what happened with these pics)





Stent's birdeater (don't know Latin name)





_Selenocosmia vulpina _(this is fast becoming my favourite. Really cute and very leggy. This is Houdini)













These all came from Bylo from The Green Scorpion and as usual he was excellent to deal with and they came beautifully packed and looking very healthy! Cheers mate!

And for fun: crabs eating blood worms









The little one really loved them and chased the others away


----------



## fuegan13 (Dec 19, 2007)

nice spiders!! 
i really like the crabs thou.... wat kind are they ??? 
i had a similar looking one in my freshwater tropical tank and all my fish started vanishing..... stupid me...


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 19, 2007)

well phil it seems your never ending collection is growing

great to see you talk 2 sam when i leave


i think i want to get some frogs, they are cool too


Nat


----------



## hornet (Dec 20, 2007)

stents bird spider doesnt really have a latin name, its just Phlogius sp "stents". All recently discovered species have been assigned either numbers i.e. sp1, sp2 or pq113. Named after the collector. "wallaces" bird eater and "stents" or by the location, "sarina", "nebo", "glenelva". Vulpina are awsome, mine shed recently, getting to about 6cm now.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 5, 2008)

nice spiders... im really looking forward to getting mine next week... im after either the Phlogiellus sp. pq113, or the sarena (any suggestions?)... if anyone has any pics of there colections cough them up for us....

cheers matt


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2008)

kwaka_80 said:


> nice spiders... im really looking forward to getting mine next week... im after either the Phlogiellus sp. pq113, or the sarena (any suggestions?)... if anyone has any pics of there colections cough them up for us....
> 
> cheers matt



Phlogiellus sp. pq113 is actually a Phlogius. i keep both species but only have young pq113. Both speacies are awsome looking t's. I could never decide on just one sp.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 5, 2008)

Think my pq113 died, hornet. I'm leaving him for a few days to make certain but it isn't looking good aye


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2008)

if its on its back tomorrow morn its a gonner. Slings should only take 30mins-1hr to shed so if they stay like that for a while they are normally gonners


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 5, 2008)

apparently T's only die on their backs when having trouble moulting... otherwise they die with there legs curled hard up under them


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 5, 2008)

well anyway I want a T that I can watch (active) that is fairly friendly (minimal free handling) and is easy bred (future plans) what should I go?


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 5, 2008)

oh and I would only be alowed 1 at this stage so I would like a good introduction into spiders


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2008)

never free handle your t's purposly. I do occasionally when they do a runner but you always stand the chance of getting bitten and dropping your t which will lead to certain death. The abdomen normally cracks like an egg from a fall. Phlogius are pretty active. Most t's are easy to breed, its finding males that can be difficult with some species.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah only during cleaning as "minimal"


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2008)

not even then. The only cleaning needed is taking out dead prey insects or scooping out fungal growth. If you do need to move the t coax it into a container with tongs or something so you dont have to touch it. With 1-2cm long fangs, adult t's are not to be messed with.


----------

